# Recommendation for IT course (conversion Programmes)



## airgead07 (25 May 2011)

Hi

I am considering a career change from administration in life assurance company to IT related area.

Was thinking about Business Analyst roles as current experience would be somewhat relevent.

Could anyone recommend a part-time course I could do which would hep me in this career change. I have a Bachelor of Business Studies and was hoping to to a post grad diploma/conversion course but not having much success finding something suitable.

Don't think pure programming would be for me but was looking at the following undergraduate courses for location and flexibility was much as anything

Bachelor of Science in Information Technology Management in IT Tallaght and Bachelor of Science in Information Technology Management at DIT.

any opinions/advice greatly welcomed.


----------



## mozzer (25 May 2011)

airgead07 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering a career change from administration in life assurance company to IT related area.
> 
> ...


 
This isn't a postgraduate course, but it might fit the bill as regards giving you a flavour of what's available.

[broken link removed]

It's the ISEB Foundation Certificate in Business Analysis. It's a 4 day course and you could go on to complete the Diploma in Business Analysis afterwards.

I hope this is helpful in some way. I think NUI in Maynooth deliver a PostGraduate Diploma in IT and this is aimed at people not from an IT background. Where are you based in the country?


----------



## airgead07 (26 May 2011)

thanks for the info Mozzer.

I have emailed sureskills looking for more info on that course.

Live in work in south Dublin but have a brother living in Maynooth so that course could be an option. Gonna investigate the course further.

thanks again


----------



## airgead07 (26 May 2011)

checked out the course in Maynooth Mozzer, its called the Higher Diploma in Information Technology, its a conversion course and ideally what I was looking for but unfortunately it is Full-time.


----------



## mozzer (26 May 2011)

This might be worth looking at airgead,

[broken link removed]

Quite a few conversion courses out there but almost all are fulltime, pity.

This might work for you.


----------



## alexandra123 (27 May 2011)

Hello ,

I am currently in my third year on Bachelor of Science in Information Technology Management at DIT.

This course touches on all area's in relation to IT. It is not specifically focused in any one area. I dont think it would suit what you are looking for. 

If you want to look at being a Business Analyst would education in becoming Lean Black Belt certified not be more beneficial as this is all about analysing the business and leaning the processes or would that be too indebth for you ?


----------



## airgead07 (27 May 2011)

Mozzer, I actually looked at this course a few years agao as the timetable is suitable to working FT. I have mailed the college looking for more info.

alexandra123, thanks for that info I have searched for some Lean courses, it seems to be more general business analysis rather than IT related but would still be usefull.I am going to look into it more. I was interested in your course as it would give me a general background in IT, even to do 2 years of the course and attain the Higher Cert.


----------



## mozzer (27 May 2011)

airgead07 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering a career change from administration in life assurance company to IT related area.
> 
> ...


 
Airgead07,

Here's another one for you:

[broken link removed]

This takes 15 months, is a conversion course and will leave you with a Msc in Computer Science.

It's run by the IPA and UCD.  I completed a Post-Graduate Diploma with the IPA a few years ago and they run courses very well, their course materials are top-notch and lecturers are of a high standard.

They use a blended delivery method, comprehensive distance learning notes coupled with comprehensive weekend seminars.

It would be worth contacting them about this one as well because the delivery method used wasn't very clear.

Mozzer


----------



## mozzer (30 May 2011)

Airgead07,

Just came across this one today.  Looks quite interesting as it focused on IT Management.

[broken link removed]

Run over 2 years, where participants attend 19 x 2 day sessions.  

Mozzer


----------



## Nairb (30 May 2011)

There's another part time conversion course in Griffith College that might suit:

Higher Diploma in Computing

[broken link removed]

3 nights a week over 3 semesters

I did it as part of a move from an accounts role into Business analysis. tough going 3 nights a week plus assignments but might be worth a look.


----------



## airgead07 (31 May 2011)

Hi Nairb

Thanks for that, will read up on that course.

How did you find the switch from accounts to BA. Did you have to wait until after you completed the course before being able to switch?

Did you move internally initially? Did you find that course suitable for you?

Did you do any other courses to improve your CV?


----------



## Nairb (31 May 2011)

Hey airgead, I was able make a move internally (worked in a bank) while I was in the middle of the course. I don't think it would have been possible to to move to an external BA role without having completed the course or at least having some experience as a BA.
I found the change ok, I was quite technically minded in any case and had worked with the IT department on several projects related to the accounts department so that made the transition a little easier given that I had a good knowledge of the sytstems.
I think if you have a logical mind and can document process flows/data flows you'll make the transition successfully.
Have done a couple of 1/2 day courses since around UML and use cases but nothing too intensive. It may be useful for you to do a couple of these to bulk up your CV from the BA perspective.
DCU have some good 1 day courses in this area:



The key, I've found, is to get some experience in industry as a BA. Once you get that, the courses that you've completed are not something employers are all that concerned about.


----------



## Splash (1 Jun 2011)

DCU also have a Grad Dip in IT - it can be done part-time over 2 years. - Some details here [broken link removed]

I think you already have the business aspects covered by your Bachelor of Business Studies. Any job in business analysis or in IT will require an understanding of programming, if not in the writing of code, at least a knowledge of programming terms and design aspects. You will possibly be working closely with those writing the systems, and it's good to be able to understand their language. A conversion course should give you that, but like the previous poster has said, experience in the industry will teach you the most, and that is ever-changing you learn something new everyday. Good luck!


----------



## ardmacha (9 Jun 2011)

Check the list of the IT courses subsidised under the


----------

